# Stop pottying inside...



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

I adopted a 2-3 year old Maltese from a shelter. She is crate trained and goes well outside. The problem is that if we don't remember to take her out, she will go in the house. Is there a way that we can train her to tell us when she has to go? We always praise her when she goes outside, but I don't want to scold her when she goes inside. I think she was abused before and dont want to make her any more skiddish than she can already be. Any ideas??


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

I have that same problem with my Maltese. I'm glad I'm not the only one! Hopefully someone can come up with a good suggestion!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

I too have the same problem. We got our little baby girl at 7 months old (she's 1 1/2 now) and she still has accidents. Any great tips?


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Was really hoping someone had an answer to this one. Morgan is really good about going outside when we take him out. But sometimes he will just stand there with no indication of anything and go on the floor. I have only had him going into two months now and he was penned up until the age of 6 months. So personally, I think he has done quite well, considering, but at the same time, would like to save a few area rugs, I know, I know, "patience is a virtue!" lol


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

*housebreaking*

I'm not sure about how to do this with an older dog but my babyboy is 21 months old he does several things to get my attention. Sometimes he hops up in my lap and will paw my face and tilt his head from side to side and I'll ask him if he needs to potty and he will hop down and run to the door. Other times he will come and look at me and will bark and start backing up I always repeat a phrase when taking him out and I guess I learned to read his way of comunication. I have heard of people tying a little bell from a string and hanging it on a doorknob and everytime they take their pupster out to potty they say something like "outside" or "go potty" and ring the bell and touch their dogs paw or nose to the bell to ring it and then take them out , so they end up with a dog that will ring the bell everytime they need to go. Sounds cute. A lady I knew that breeds and shows collies did this with her dogs.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks for the great idea. Went out yesterday and bought two bells, one for upstairs and one for downstairs, and brackets, had hubby hang them. Gonna try it with Morgan and see how far we get


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> Thanks for the great idea. Went out yesterday and bought two bells, one for upstairs and one for downstairs, and brackets, had hubby hang them. Gonna try it with Morgan and see how far we get [/B]


let me know if it works. I think it would be cute


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Unfortunately many toy dogs (of course many exceptions) are not the best at remaining constantly housebroken with no accidents. Now If you owned a Saint Bernard, we are talking major problems. :lol: 
Colette'sMom


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Colettes Mom...TOO FUNNY! LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Have to tell you what one of my 4 year old granddaughters said the other day. We took Bentley out to potty in the back yard. Keep in mind she has a huge yellow lab (over 100 lbs) at home. Well, Bentley went about finding the perfect spot and proceeded to go and my granddaaughter made a funny look of surprise and looked up at me and said " how come his poop is little, is that all he poops?" Which brings me to one of the great things about little dogs, little food, little poop! Things can't get much easier than that.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luvmypupster_@Aug 30 2003, 12:51 PM
> *" how come his poop is little, is that all he poops?"*


 haha great story


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Update on Morgan and the Bell...

He is sent over to the bell, put his paw to it to ring it and would say "potty" , so he would understand to use the bell to let us know. Then he is praised, and he gets a little treat, then we take him out to potty.

Last night, while my husband was standing there with a cookie in his hand he rang the bell cuz he wanted the cookie! lol


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: wouldn't you know it, now you have him trained to ring for a cookie. Never thought that it could work that way. I never tried the bell thing but have known people that have had sucess with it.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

LOL Yup, but I am heck bound bent and determined...I haven't given up yet!


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

So I guess Pavlov was onto something. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bellezza1212 (May 29, 2003)

lol- Pavlov was definately onto something. I have a problem with Angel too. If I don't send her down to the bathroom, she may pee wherever she is at. I'll be in the computer rooms for hours & she'll be sitting or sleeping next to me. Then I realize that she hasn't gone for a long time so I say "go" & point to the stairs & that's when she runs down to use the bathroom. I usually give her peanut butter right after she pees so she'll run up to me when she's done to let me know that it's time for peanut butter. She also knows that I wipe her after I give her peanut butter so right after the treat she gets on her back so I can wipe her. It's really cute! However, there are times when she has had accidents right next to the bathroom or on the stairs. I've seen her bending down to poop so I'll say "go" and she'll stop & run downstairs. It's confusing that she knows where to go but doesn't always go by herself. I put the water bowl down there so that when she gets thirsty she'll run down to drink water & if she has to pee she'll conveniently be right there. The bell thing is very interesting. I may have to try it but I don't know if she'll ring the bell without me telling her to- lol


----------



## Maltese Dad (Sep 3, 2003)

My experience has been that Maltese are usually very picky about where they do their business. Imagine trying to go potty only to have your booty tickled by some grass or getting your feet wet in the morning dew. I even had my new little girl get stung by a bee on her paw when she was trying to be good and go outside. I believe that they eventually figure out that it is much more comfortable to go inside the house. With that in mind I have tried to give them ideal spots to go. I don't care if they go on the patio (I'll clean it up) and I have cut part of or lawn very short so it is more comfortable for them. For our sons Yorkie (male) I put out a couple of milk containers filled with a little water for weight, so he can have something that is just for him to hike his leg on. I think that once they have discovered going potty inside is more comfortable than outside you have to start the training sequence all over again. The most important part is catching/seeing them do it and telling them no and getting them outside asap. Anyway, it is quite true that it is harder to housebreak smaller dogs.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Your such a good maltese daddy.


----------



## Bellezza1212 (May 29, 2003)

The funniest thing happend the other day.... I was watching tv & when I looked down at Angel she was bending down like she was about to poop... so I said "GO"... and she started running towards the bathroom with her hind legs bent over- EXACTLY as she had them when she was bent over- and a little "turtle head" was poking out... so I got to see her run, bent over with a "turtle head" peeking out.. haha... that was hilarious! :lol:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bellezza1212_@Sep 14 2003, 08:15 AM
> *, bent over with a "turtle head" peeking out.. haha... that was hilarious! :lol:*


 i bet she didnt think it was too funny  great story


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Poor baby, caight in the act!


----------



## Bellezza1212 (May 29, 2003)

haha- yeah, definately caught in the act. I don't know if she thought it was funny but I still get a good laugh when I picture it in my head... haha :lol:


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I am looking at your beautiful little angel's face on your posting as you are telling the story and trying really hard to picture what she must have been feeling! lol Poor little thing! VERY cute story.


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Lol :lol: :lol: 
Thats good!


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi Muffieluv,

A big welcome from me to our group!! I'm the mother of a 5 1/2 month old female named Colette. Yes, I do have 2 real grown children, but they don't count since they aren't furry. :lol: 

Gail aka Colette'sMom


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Lol :lol: I hadn't checked this part of the forum out for a long time. You got some nice pups, Gail, they sound real cute (just like most dogs







) 
What sort of things do u like doing with ur pup?


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

I forgot to ask. Does ur dog, or anyone heres dog, chase birds? Muff's been a bit weird lately!!







Shes been avoiding cats, but chasing birds. 

Poor Muff, somebody h34r: took her snack.

P.s. Now we leave the snack inside for muffie to get.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Colette better not chase birds since I have 3 parrots! :lol: One plays with her, one will share food and she likes to play Tag with the third parrot. It will spread it's wings and run after her, Colette will run away and make a circle back so that the game can start again.

The picture I have on my site:
gailsfrenchlinks.com/page9.htm

shows Colette with the toilet paper. That picture was a setup. I pulled the toilet paper down for the picture. Be careful what you ask for since Colette can now reach it even when it's completely rolled up. Winding it all over the house is her favorite thing! Since we would never remember to constantly keep the bathroom door closed, we now have the toilet paper in back of the toilet.......not convenient.  

Gail


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

When Tiki goes for his walks he is very interested in chasing birds. I always give a little tug and say no as I don't want him to run after a bird when I have him off leash. We go off leash once a day when we get the mail. I hope that some time in the future he will be off leash for walks also. He is doing very well with it.

His most favorite game is to attack and tear paper products! When I open the mail or look at a magazine (or go into the bathroom) he is there stairing at me; he will give a little bark if he thinks you have a piece of paper (or toilet paper roll) for him. He will also take paper out of my office trash







I try to discourage this one!

Judi


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Lol!
Wouldn't want those birds to go..or perhaps the dog if anything happened! Lol.. Colette must be pretty smart when it comes to cheeky and cute things. She sounds really active.


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Ali,
Colette is very active and loves to do all the things that Tiki does....perhaps they're soul mates.  

Gail


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Thats so sweet!! :lol: :lol: 
Where do you live Gail? I asked Alyn the same thing..


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

haha- angel loves tearing up paper... well, I don't find it too funny at the moment but it is quite adorable... since I leave her in the bathroom when we go out I have to remember to put the toilet paper out of reach- just my dear husband forgets to do it so Angel gets to play every once in a while.. haha


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Muffie,
Sorry, I don't think I ever saw your question in order to answer....I live in North Jersey just before the NY border. You??
Gail


----------



## maltesers (Dec 10, 2003)

Kit 001......too funny. and you thought YOU were smart!! Pavlov's dog would be So proud of him!!!! lol  :lol:


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Our toilet paper is no longer on the roll...it's "conveniently" placed behind the toilet where it will stay until the fascination wears off.  

Gail


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Be warned it will never end








We constantly have to "remind" Tiki that the toilet paper is not for him. \

We have our tree up now and though it is his second Christmas he is much more inquisitive this year







He thinks those paper covered boxes are toys!

The joys of Christmas









Judi


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

about the bird chasing... my pup isn't allowed outside so I wouldn't know if she likes chasing birds or not. She hasn't had the chance to. I'm afriad she'll get fleas or such out there so she gets her playtime with me inside our home or with other puppies when we go visit our neighbors. It's funny because I'll leave the front door open & she'll just sit by the door waiting for me to come back inside... she knows that she can only go outside if she is carried.. haha... smart dogs!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

when they are young they go potty more often than adults. in my case
when Maya was younger she used to do the same. she would go in the wee wee pads once then 15-20 min later would go somewhere else, she drove me crazy for a long time, so like you said, sonsistency was the key.
i would keep a consttant EYE on her and keep and EYE on the clock and every 15-20 min I would take her to the bathroom and tell her to go peepee, at the beginning I would be with her in the bathroom but she just sat there staring at me so I would close the door and leave her there for about 2 min always saying 'go peepee'. then I would go ck on her and she had done her business. some times she didnt but I guess It help her remember the potty spot. after a month of doing the same thing she got it. at that time she was about 5 months. now is a year old and a few mistakes but most of the time she goes in the right place.

good luck with your baby!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Nichole,
Is Toby crate trained or confined to a small area when you don't have your eyes on him? If not you may want to try that. Never let him out of your site that way when you see a signal; sniffing, leg lift or squat... you pick him up and take him out (or to his pad) to go, praise him every time he goes in the correct place. It will take some time, but he will learn if you teach him what you want.

Judi


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Too cute & funny... I live in a downstairs apt. unit with a lanai so I was thinking to train my pup to go out there or indoor litter box. I will try the bell technique. Thanks for sharing Luvmypupster!

Luvmypupster~how did you get your pup to give you signals? I thinks its great how you guys communicate! My friend has a lab and they do the same; they know eachother...


----------

